# Raw Eggs And the Tegu Diet



## base64 (Sep 10, 2014)

I asked about Black & White Tegu diet at a local reptile shop and they mentioned raw eggs. I tried one in a bowl and my Tegu lapped up a bit of it and seems to like it but I was wondering if there are any dangers involved with giving him a raw egg. 

They also mentioned canned peaches, which I haven't tried yet because they have so much sugar I wasn't sure if it would be safe.

So far he's been fed chicken hearts & gizzards and ground turkey, all raw, but I want to supplement his diet.


----------



## SamBobCat (Sep 11, 2014)

Get some whole prey in that diet and keep it the same, if feeding eggs, use quail eggs every once in a while because they're like candy to them. How big it your guy?


----------



## base64 (Sep 11, 2014)

SamBobCat said:


> Get some whole prey in that diet and keep it the same, if feeding eggs, use quail eggs every once in a while because they're like candy to them. How big it your guy?



Here's a pic, he looks quite chubby right after feeding. Where does one usually find quail eggs? And what live prey would be good at this size?


----------



## SamBobCat (Sep 11, 2014)

I get mine at this Asian food market near my house


----------

